# What Should you focus on when aiming



## Kennyq (Jul 22, 2012)

Im just curious what most experienced shooters focus when looking through the sight. Focus on the pin with a fuzzy target or a sharp target with a fuzzy pin. Is this a matter of preference for most?


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, it is a matter of preference to some extent... some spot target shooters like to focus on their pins and others like to focus halfway in between the pin and the target. If you're using a back tension/surprise release, it is best to not be focused on the pin... you tend to start thinking about how much it's moving while you're waiting for the shot to break and that can make you lose focus.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

focus on the spot on the target you want to hit or are picking as your aim point. Let the pin get in the way of that point then squeeze.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I would agree to focus on the spot as i believe the average archer will have panic introduced by focusing on pin movement.Seeing their pin move all over will usually result in their process breaking down and then controlling the shot.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I focus on the target. If you focus on the moving pin, sooner or later you will start to punch when it is over bthe target.


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

You want to focus on an object that your shooting at harder and let the pin be the secondary.


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

Just get the pin inside the target. Then put all your attention on the exact spot you want to hit. If you have done your shooting drills right. You will fire the bow without thinking of the shot. You will stay on focus until you "see" the arrow complete its flight path. It's the utmost importance to follow through on every single shot. Stare that shot spot down like it owes you a weeks pay!!


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

Complete and total concentration on the spot I want to shoot! Absolutely see no other reason to shoot in a different way for me personally. I guess throwin a pin on a target and yankin the trigger works for most Ive shot with though. Now that Im about to the off season for 3D, I practice all winter with my target setup with a no pin scope. Just a peep and the sight housing. I practice at all ranges even on 3D animals with this setup.


----------



## Slidewinder (Aug 4, 2012)

As the others have said, focus on the target and let the pin move into position. Makes for a smoother release and keeps your concentration on the spot you want the arrow to impact. And lots of practice.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THE X NOTHING BUT THE X... IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE WITH THAT AND YOU FIND YOURSELF LOOKING AT THE PIN, TRY A CIRICLE ON THE SCOPE IT LETS THE MIND FOCUS MORE ON THE X....................................


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> THE X NOTHING BUT THE X... IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE WITH THAT AND YOU FIND YOURSELF LOOKING AT THE PIN, TRY A CIRICLE ON THE SCOPE IT LETS THE MIND FOCUS MORE ON THE X....................................


Or even just a clear lens without dot or circle. 

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ALLEN, YOU ARE VERY GOOD, AND YOU HAVE A WAY WITH WORDS. WISH YOU WERE CLOSER I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU SOME DAY..


----------



## bigdog11 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have found that concentration on the x works best for me,I shoot a circle and when i totally focus on the x the circle will blurr out,If my shot sequence runs to long it will reappear,iand i know conentration is lost and let down.Remember what ever your eye see's last is what the arrow hits,if your chasing the pin around the target and the shot goes off,where the eye saw the pin last thats where the arrow hit. A great coach taught me once that you dont need anything but a housing to hit the x,took my lense out and just staired at the x,and hit 5x5 inside out. It takes a great shot sequence program,so you can give the aiming more attention to a single spot.That ol Drill Sargent phrase"aim small ,hit small".


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Big Dog i have to respectfully disagree with your post for the most part i totally agree but yuour arrow will hit whereever your mind is.Your pin does not have to be in the x if your mind is thats where your arrow will go.If you start having your pin on x inducing as a reason to committ you will run into problems.Its what your MIND SEES NOT THE EYES.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome thread guys - learning a ton in here.


----------



## bigdog11 (Jun 17, 2005)

I do a aiming excersise with kids teaching them focus,i will have them focus on a black circle in the target and let the pin float around,9 out of 10 kids still see the pin floating in there peripheal vision and their arrows will group away from the blackend x ring. when you have them reintroduce the pin back into a spot and look through the pin at the circle,the group moves back. In a sense it teaches them like we drive a car,subcon,we steer the wheel,so this excersise teaches to drive the pin into the x by staring through the pin into the black circle. I guess a true use of words would be what the mind see's ,but for me clear sight picture = arrow impact where im looking,the program runs itself ,I just aim after the comit to shoot. What type of aiming drills do you'all use?


----------



## tcross0311 (Sep 10, 2012)

+1 for this thread. Deffinetly learing a lot as I read through this website. Thanks for all the advice and help.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> ALLEN, YOU ARE VERY GOOD, AND YOU HAVE A WAY WITH WORDS. WISH YOU WERE CLOSER I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU SOME DAY..


Wait you two never met? You guys are probably the most knowledgeable coaches here! I'd assume you two would have beers once a week together lol.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I teach that AIMING is a bad word. I good shot sequence is burning the X with the mind, the dot will move without actually aiming. Kind of like a ouji board. The act of aiming, looking at the dot instead of the target creates target panic.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS ZEPHUS


----------

